# Fiskars maul



## alderman (Jan 8, 2019)

Reloader said:


> Got a chance to try the new Fiskars maul on some Maple rounds. I tried to split this with my other maul and ended up doing a couple with a sledge and wedge. Pleasantly surprise how well this went through the pieces. I'm not in the best of shape so it did take a couple of whacks on a few pieces. I think this is a winner. Will make it a whole lot easier moving this woodhttps://youtu.be/DalfPC7obns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 8, 2019)

I dont believe in mauls. Any of my vintage double bits split anything I put them in.


----------



## mjcmichigan (Jan 8, 2019)

I started on a 6# maul, went to 8#, up to 12#, which I did not really like. 12# handle was shorted, and the center of mass was too far back.

8# was idle. Now that I’m pushing 60, the 6# is coming back.

Glad you are liking the Fiskar Mail. Always good to split wood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Jan 8, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> I dont believe in mauls. Any of my vintage double bits split anything I put them in.


----------



## alderman (Jan 8, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> I dont believe in mauls. Any of my vintage double bits split anything I put them in.



Then you must never have to split some tough wood. If you say you do then I call BS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alderman (Jan 8, 2019)

mjcmichigan said:


> I started on a 6# maul, went to 8#, up to 12#, which I did not really like. 12# handle was shorted, and the center of mass was too far back.
> 
> 8# was idle. Now that I’m pushing 60, the 6# is coming back.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't want to swing this all day, and will use an axe where ever I can. Where I think this will be especially handy is breaking down some tough rounds that are too large to get loaded. I'd rather load a few smaller pieces than screw up my back with something too heavy. I've got several mauls and axes but this one seems to be the best of the lot for the large crotch pieces. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjcmichigan (Jan 8, 2019)

The video made it clear the new maul worked well.

Thanks for posting.

My dbl bit goes in the truck with the come along for dealing with trees that fall over two tracks.. nothing like a tree fall on a road you’re likely the only person to use...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

